# Little Giant ladder for staircase painting



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

what did you do ???


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 25, 2008)

Leaned an extension ladder against the high side, a small A-frame ladder on the top landing, and put a 2x12 across as a plank.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

Plasmech said:


> Leaned an extension ladder against the high side, a small A-frame ladder on the top landing, and put a 2x12 across as a plank.


:thumbsup: ,,,BTW everybody i know that has a littlegaint like them


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 25, 2008)

No doubt it's a good ladder, only problem was it wouldn't have been high enough for this job, and I have no other jobs for it right now, so dropping $350 on effectively nothing...well, you get the idea


----------



## hairyauman (Jul 2, 2008)

if the little giant ladder's 22' why wouldn't it allow you ample room to paint under 16'?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Giant is a great ladder BUT!!!!!! its so damn heavy ya need a second person to help carry it :} at least I do.


----------



## sammyboy7 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Not good enough for the task*

I'm not convinced that a little giant is good enough to tackle stairwell jobs. I too am in a dilemna about painting mine. The open areas are easy enough to do with scaffolding, but the wall along the stairs has got me concernd. My foyer ceiling is 22' high, the stairs runs along one wall. (see photo). Not sure how to tackle this problem. I'm sure a scaffoling / cross plank method could be used, but not sure of the layout. 

Any ideas would be helpful.


----------

